# FS: Hardware for salt or fresh water use.



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hardware:
30 gallon Oceanic sump has a filter bubble trap, sizes 36" long x 12" deep x 16.5 " high $80

Vertex 80 in sump protein skimmer, for up to 80 gallons "salt water only" $75 SOLD
Coralife 9 watt UV sterilizer, bulb just replaced 1 month ago $60 
72 watt wp 2500 zetlite led pod c/w tank mounting & hanging kits, in as new condition packed in the original box. $175
1 Hydor Korallia power head pump 550 gph $25
1 Hydor Korallia power head pump 1400 gph $30

PM if interested or text @ 604 772 0423


----------



## Treemedic (Nov 8, 2012)

Interested in the live rock. PM sent.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am interested in the clowns


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I am interested in the clowns


PM sent Dec. 23...............


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So sad I didn't get them


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Boxing day update..........................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Boxing day update..........................


update on what's left


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

the guy said:


> update on what's left


ttt............................................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Open to reasonable offers, but don't be silly,


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

to the top...........................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Open to reasonable offers, but don't be silly,


2 power heads added................ and sump picture. ttt...................


----------



## 1bigstud (May 7, 2010)

I have clowns available


----------

